# Google Play Apps



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

With the latest Tropical Storm here in SC, all of the TV stations are touting their weather apps.  These would certainly come in handy in the event of a power outage. That's the good news; the bad news seems to be they're all only on Google Play. I've read all the instructions on the Kindle Fire boards on Amazon and my eyes glaze over after the first sentence..lol. Is there any other way or a simple way to download these apps to my Kindle Fire 8.9 HD? Thanks for helping...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's a Google Play app, you need to have a device that will register with Google play to download the app.  The Fire as it comes from the factory won't register.  If you root your device, you will be able to register, but you will also void your warranty.  If you have another Android device, such as a phone, you can register that device and sideload.  Failing that option, you could check to see if the apps are available on another site such as 1mobile.com.  If you can download from Google Play with another device and want to sideload, we can help you with that.

Have you checked out the weather apps available through the Amazon Appstore?  There are quite a few very good ones, and really, I think would be just as useful as the local tv apps.  In any of them, you can put your local information in and get tons of local information.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi!  On my fire I just hit web and then go to www.weather.com  no app needed.    I noticed you said the apps would be handy in a power outage.  Most apps including weather.com and accuweather require a wifi connection to work.  Unfortunately modems and routers require power to give you a signal.
Can I recommend a Midland weather radio that has both a power cord and a battery backup?  
Also intellicast is great for weather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Hi! On my fire I just hit web and then go to www.weather.com no app needed. I noticed you said the apps would be handy in a power outage. Most apps including weather.com and accuweather require a wifi connection to work. Unfortunately modems and routers require power to give you a signal.
> Can I recommend a Midland weather radio that has both a power cord and a battery backup?
> Also intellicast is great for weather.


Although Suszmarmie didn't say so, I was assuming that her Fire HD8.9 was like mine, with a 4G connection, but maybe not, so it's a good question. Also, in cases of natural disaster, it's sometimes difficult to get a cell connection, which the Fire 4G would need to have. So a weather radio might not be a bad idea.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Although Suszmarmie didn't say so, I was assuming that her Fire HD8.9 was like mine, with a 4G connection, but maybe not, so it's a good question. Also, in cases of natural disaster, it's sometimes difficult to get a cell connection, which the Fire 4G would need to have. So a weather radio might not be a bad idea.
> 
> Betsy


I didn't know the new kindle fires had 4G but even with that sometimes it is impossible to get cell reception because the power is out to the tower or lightning has struck the tower and knocked it out of service. Had that happen while we were on vacation. Thunderstorm came through and luckily all that was damaged was a tree and a cell tower. 
Oh and with the weather radio you will get warnings at the same time the tv stations do so no wait time. It can take anywhere from 2 minutes to 5 minutes for the local stations to get the warnings up.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I DO have the midland weather radio; I guess I just wanted the "comfort" of an actual person talking to me..lol.. Most of the stations have the live stream during these "emergencies".  So far I've not had any cell tower outages (thank goodness). Where we live seems to have weekly power outages for one reason or another..It makes you crazy to have to reset all of the clocks once a week. I also have the Weather Channel app on my fire. I was just frustrated in the fact of why these stupid apps are limited to Google Play (a relatively new android site) as opposed to being on all available download sites. I know, I know...that's a question I need to ask the stations, I guess.. I just wondered if there was an easier, non-warranty voiding way to be able to use Google Play.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Idea: Instead of an app can you just go to their website and pull up the video?  It is great that you have never lost cell reception.  I know what you mean on the apps though.  I wanted a couple of apps for stores that do specials but can't get them because they are only available at either itunes or google play.

I sympathize on the power outages.  It seems like we get one a day.  But luckily we only have one clock that it gets because the others have a battery backup.  They usually last just long enough to knock out the clock and modem.  
I'm on a laptop so it doesn't get the computer.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Well there you go, Cinisajoy..a lightbulb moment.. I didn't think of that. Guess I got so focused on the "app", I didn't even think of the obvious. See, that's why I come here; I am in serious need of guidance at times....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of decent weather apps on Amazon -- they do require WiFi at least, of course -- or 4G if you have the Fire that has that feature. Here are ones I've used that I think are just fine:

1  2  3  4 

1 is from the Weather Channel which is well regarded
2 is Weather Bug. There's also a no-ad version. It has radar as well as forecasts and you can pick cities, even specific weather stations.
3 is Accuweather which, I believe, came pre-installed on the Fire. At least the free version. There's a paid version too.
4 is good for international cities but actually rather lacks US cities. Though if it has yours, you're golden.

There are others as well. . .some local broadcasts have their own apps available. If not via Amazon, you might find them via 1Mobile or GetJar. Apps from those sites don't require rooting, simply that you authorize apps from unknown sources.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've tried both WeatherBug and Accuweather (wasn't preinstalled on mine).  I like the Accuweather one better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzsmarmie said:


> I DO have the midland weather radio; I guess I just wanted the "comfort" of an actual person talking to me..lol.. Most of the stations have the live stream during these "emergencies". So far I've not had any cell tower outages (thank goodness). Where we live seems to have weekly power outages for one reason or another..It makes you crazy to have to reset all of the clocks once a week. I also have the Weather Channel app on my fire. I was just frustrated in the fact of why these stupid apps are limited to Google Play (a relatively new android site) as opposed to being on all available download sites. I know, I know...that's a question I need to ask the stations, I guess.. I just wondered if there was an easier, non-warranty voiding way to be able to use Google Play.


Are they on any of the other sites? 1mobile, getjar, etc? Or are these all apps from your local news stations (in which case they probably wouldn't be on other sites)? Google Play isn't really "new", it's just the new name for the old Google Android app site (I've already forgotten what it was called).


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

And yet again another "duh" moment. I looked it up on 1mobile and viola there it is!! Y'all are geniuses!! I'll see if I can avoid another "duh" moment when I try to download it on my Kindle "Wild" Fire. Thanks again so much for the "Mr. Obvious" Moments.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzsmarmie said:


> And yet again another "duh" moment. I looked it up on 1mobile and viola there it is!! Y'all are geniuses!! I'll see if I can avoid another "duh" moment when I try to download it on my Kindle "Wild" Fire. Thanks again so much for the "Mr. Obvious" Moments.




Be sure to enable downloading of 'unfamiliar' content. It's in the settings menu somewhere. (Don't have either Fire to hand but I recall it's not too hard to find.)

You'll probably want to navigate to the site via the browser and there should be a 'store' app that you can download. Once you've done that, you can use the store app to download other apps from the site.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, Ann.  I already had that "allowed"... I also downloaded the ES File thingy, did the 1mobile app dl, and there it was. However, for some reason, that particular app wouldn't install. I installed Candy Crush Saga at the same time and it works fine. So, it must be their particular app that doesn't like my Fire. This is the first time I really understood the whole ES file procedure, so I am a a happy camper now. There is another station that has an app, so I may try their app.


----------

